# Have you ever owned a pre-3DS DS model?



## Espurr (Apr 20, 2017)

And, if so, which model(s) did you get? OG? Lite? DSi (XL)?
Do you still have it?  Do you ever use it?

I personally have owned a red DS lite, a light blue DSi, and a 25th Anniversary Mario Red DSi XL.  Of those, I own the latter two, the lite having been stolen shortly before the purchase of the blue DSi.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 20, 2017)

I bought the original fat one direct from Nintendo a month before release (it was a Club Nintendo promotion), then I bought a white DSLite when that was released. I still use the DSLite though the bottom screen is so well used that touch screen controls aren't as responsive.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 20, 2017)

I had a light pink Nintendo Lite. I loved it and then spilt water on it causing the screen to go blue. Instead of repairing it, I upgraded and got a 3ds.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 20, 2017)

I had the ice blue ds lite which, being so clumsy, I managed to drop it enough for the entire top screen to fall off. I also had a white dsi but I traded it in.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 20, 2017)

I have the original silver ds that I put purple stickers on. I still have it because I think its rounded edges make it more comfortable to hold, though I haven't played it in a while.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Apr 20, 2017)

I've had the original red one(came with Mario Kart), a metallic pink Lite, and I still have a white DSi


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 20, 2017)

I had the original one in pink. For some reason the calibration would not sync properly on mine.

The next one I had was the lite one in black. I ended up breaking that one when I got frustrated with catching a Pokemon. It still works but the cartridges won't stay in unless you tape them down.

No idea how my 3ds is still in good condition and works perfectly fine.


----------



## Draoii (Apr 20, 2017)

I had the black DS Lite and a DSi. The screen won't stay up on the Lite but I still play it for FireRed =u=


----------



## Zireael (Apr 20, 2017)

I had one of the original chunky DS models in pink, and later I got the white DSi. Oddly enough, every iteration of the DS I've owned has had a dead pixel on one of the screens, it's like a curse. Even my N3DSXL has one but I couldn't exchange it because it's one of the limited edition MM3D ones, and they were out of stock immediately after I got it. It's annoying but I've learned to ignore it, plus you barely see it when a game is running anyway.

The DSi was a fun console, I remember I Ioved the camera feature and always took pictures of flowers and my cat. I should look it out some day. I was always sad that it didn't have a GBA slot though, my only complaint.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 20, 2017)

I had a white DS lite and a blue DSi. I don't own either anymore.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 20, 2017)

I bought a DS Lite years back so I could play Pokemon HeartGold after one of my friends brought its existence to my attention. I still use it from time to time, and also like to utilize the alarm clock feature when necessary. I wish the 3DS included that.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 20, 2017)

When I first seen this, I thought the title was asking if you had a pre-owned Nintendo DS before getting a 3DS, hahaha

I have a Nintendo DS Lite that I got a year before I got my original 3DS. It was a thrift store find and the reason I will perform my own repairs on my Nintendo systems. (I spent $100+ on repairing it because of a faulty touch screen and broken shoulder buttons.) Within the last 6 months, I made a case swap on it adding a matte black shell to the bottom part of the console in place of the glossy black because I hate finger prints and it looks really good and it has encouraged me to use it a lot more since the mod.

I'll come back here and edit in a link to pictures of it later...


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 20, 2017)

Before the 3DS I've only owned a teal coloured old DS. My aunt had the DS Lite so sometimes I played on that


----------



## Introvert (Apr 20, 2017)

I've owned the light pink DS Lite and the teal DSi. 
The Lite is currently collecting dust in my storage, with its stylus still missing.
The DSi was unfortunately lost/stolen when I was out and about one day.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 20, 2017)

Sure, I'm usually one to get a new console once it comes out. 
My progression so far has been:

Original DS phat > White DS Lite > Original blue 3DS > Galaxy New Nintendo 3DSxl

I lent my original DS to a friend, but they ended up breaking it and haven't shown any sign of returning it. I usually hold on to my old systems cause after a few years go by, it's more fun to play old games on their intended system. I'm kinda upset I don't have an original DS, but I have the lite, so no need to be greedy ~


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 21, 2017)

I had the first-gen DS the big, fat, grey one. Unfortunately, the hinges before during a big move. My fiance packed it without bubble wrap


----------



## Loriii (Apr 21, 2017)

I owned the Red 25th Anniversary Mario DSi XL. It's been years since I played or bought any Nintendo product so I'd called that my "comeback Nintendo console" and that's the same year the 3DS was about to get released. I didn't start collecting until the next iteration.


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah, I have a white DS Lite; lots of good memories with that handheld. It's awesome that it can play Gameboy games as well, I've always got either Pokemon Fire Red or Emerald in there. I never did get a DSi and in retrospect I'm glad I just waited and got a 3DS.


----------



## Trip (Apr 21, 2017)

I had a red ds lite and blue dsi xl.


----------



## HappyTails (Apr 21, 2017)

I owned a pink DSi


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 22, 2017)

I had the black DSLite - the top screen is really loose and wobbly, but I still have it even though I don't play it any more


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2017)

I had the original ds in grey, and the dsi in black. 
gooooooood tiiiiimmmmeeeessss


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 22, 2017)

I still have my hot pink DSI, but that's like the only other DS system I have other than my 3DS XL and my New 3DS XL


----------



## Primarina (Apr 22, 2017)

No, just new ones. I have a pink 3DS and the galaxy print New 3DS XL, both of which I love.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Apr 24, 2017)

I had the original silver DS, the pink DSLite, The blue DSiXL and now the Blue/Black 3DSXL! i have them all to this day- in their own cases ( The only one that doesn't work is the pink DSLite- which i am surprised at!)


----------



## Harley Pendragon (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a lime green, turquoise, purple and a yellow gameboy color. a purple gameboy advance. a metallic black gameboy advance sp. 
a black dsi, a regular purple 3DS and a blue 3DS XL.


----------



## Limon (Apr 24, 2017)

I had a blue DS (gave it away), blue DSi, and a Pokemon B&W DSi


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 24, 2017)

I had both a black and white DS lite as a kid, the black one was mine and the white was my father's. A few years down the line I got a bright blue DSi, which I loved for the camera feature. They were both my childhood, but both DS lites broke in half and my DSi(along with all my Pokemon games) got stolen a year back. Nowadays I bought another DS lite for the GBA compatibility(I need my backlight), and I mainly use that and my N3DS XL.


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, I still have it. It's the beautiful aqua blue model. I keep it in case I need a 2nd 3DS for quick trades and such.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a white DS Lite and the black one that was my brother's, a DSiXL that is now broken, and a pink DSi. I don't play them very often anymore because I like the bigger screen on the 3DSXL. 

My DSiXL had a big screen but ya know rip Super Mario DSiXL


----------



## froggyb (Apr 25, 2017)

Original fat silver DS (sitting in my dresser with no power cord)

Blue DSi (let my ex girlfriend keep it when we broke up)

Black 3ds (small, that I sold when I was broke along with my first copy of new leaf and other games)

I now have the New 3ds Animal Crossing bundle that came with the faceplates and Lyle amiibo card and download for Happy Home designer. Wont get rid of this one.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2017)

I got a DSLite. I still have it and use it sometimes. Why not? Eh, there are times when I feel so nostalgic that I even play Tetris on my ORIGINAL GameBoy!


----------



## Rizies (Apr 26, 2017)

I still have a Gameboy pocket, Gameboy color, the advanced SP, the original DS (kicking around somewhere), a DS lite, 3DS XL and the new 3DS XL.

It makes me feel old.


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 26, 2017)

I had 2 or 3 DS units, got one on the day I came out and think it was silver. Got another that was a blue colour, and then another that was red. My brothers went through 3 or 4 over the course of 5 years also.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 26, 2017)

I used to have a pink DS Lite when I was really little, but recently I gave it to a relative who works at night and can play it there to keep her busy.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 27, 2017)

Too many for me to count!

I got my first original DS for my 7th Birthday then several after because I broke it or someone else did. I think maybe 4 or 5? Then after that, I got a DS Lite which I somehow never broke and still have with me now. 

Leading up to present day, I now have an original Metallic Red 3DS and currently a Black new 3DS!


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

Nope. I only get new systems.


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2017)

yes one of the original fat silver ones w a gameboy port lol. it used to be my brothers' and i think they bought it shorty after release. my sister had a blue dsi that she let me play on, i think she bought it in 2008.
i wouldnt buy a ds today, you can play ds games on a 3ds and tbh the only game i really liked for the ds was new super mario bros.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 11, 2017)

Gameboy Color (works, missing back), Gameboy Advance (works, missing back), Gameboy SP (works), Original DS (broken touchscreen), DS Lite (won't turn on), DSi (won't turn on), Original 3Ds (won't turn on), and New 3DS.

My boyfriend still calls them Gameboys.


----------



## Frosteas (May 11, 2017)

I have a light pink ds lite and a light blue dsi that I could never bring myself to get rid of >v< I'll probably keep my lite so that I can play game boy games on it still, but I'm thinking of selling the dsi sometime so that I can have a little extra money~


----------



## Corrie (May 11, 2017)

Nope, I always get brand new ones. 

The only gaming system I ever got preowned was a Gameboy Advance SP.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

yeah I had loads of pre-used Gameboy models and stuff they worked aight I guess but eventually sold most of them. Might have to get an used GBA now though 

Otherwise I've always tried to get new as for Nintendo things, my PS Vita is used and works fine though.


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the title means DS systems from before the 3DS existed... The responses are confusing me.

I have 2 DS Lites that are very very broken. (One is red and the other I don't remember the color because it has had a big sticker cover on it for many years) Too many things went wrong with them. (Touch screen issues, microphone issues, L and R button issues, and the list goes on)

I also have a DSi (It's blue... Cyan? Aqua? I don't know) that was not new when I got it and I've taken better care of it than the DS Lites. (But I also got it after getting a 3DS, heh.)


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 28, 2017)

Yup, I still have my old sky blue DSi with me. Got it way back in 2009 and have many fond memories with it. I don't use it much now but I still sometimes use it to take pictures or doodle on Flipnote Studio.


----------



## Envy (May 28, 2017)

I got an original DS for Christmas in 2004 (right after release).

I don't really use it anymore. One day several years ago (a year or so before the 3DS was even announced) it fell off of my bed without my knowing and I stepped on it and cracked the top screen. =/ I was able to play Wild World on it for a while since it functions in the bottom screen. However, pretty much all other DS games were rendered unplayable for me. I wasn't able to play Pokemon HeartGold or Black until the 3DS came out in 2011 and I got one. =( Oh well, I'm glad I waited. The other DS models were all a waste of money, and I knew the next generation system would come around and I would be rewarded for waiting.


----------



## Emizel (May 28, 2017)

I had the pale pink ds lite
I think the ds lite's had best colours ever


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 28, 2017)

i had a white ds lite and a pink dsi. spent a lot of time on those as a kid


----------



## phoenyx9 (May 29, 2017)

I had a red ds lite until my mother got a hold of it.   So, I bought a black dsi and let her keep the ds lite.  Eventually she ended up with my dsi too, lol.  When she bought a 3DS XL I got my dsi back.


----------



## Relly (May 29, 2017)

I got the very first DS model when WW came out, then that broke and I got a DSi.


----------



## ZagZig321 (May 29, 2017)

I've had the DS Lite, DSi, 3DS(Luigi's Mansion Edition), 3DS XL(NES Edition), and now a New 3DS XL (Pikachu Edition). I tend to wait to buy new systems until they come out with specicial edition one's that I like x3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah about breaking, Lite always broke on me, either the hinge or the touch screens because they were, too fragile. Glad they fixed that and that you don't need it as much in later years. Don't think I ever had an used DS though... Only used 3ds that worked though.


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes I had the ds lite and DSI


----------



## Alcosmos (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a DS lite, this model: https://goo.gl/XSJMX2

The hinge is broken. The L button too because my little sister threw it to the ground. The buttons need a lot of strength for work, probably because of the dirt. When I get the necessary screwdriver I will disassemble and clean it. The button worked after the hit but with the use it started working worse, so I think I will be able to repair it. Some day :/


----------



## amanecer (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a pink DS lite still, and I had a pink DSi too but I sold it to have enough for my 3DS


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 2, 2017)

I still have my pink DS lite and my white DSi in their cases in a draw somewhere along with a lot of DS games.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jun 2, 2017)

Yep i have a Nintendo DS, black. Still works just fine.


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 5, 2017)

I had a red DS lite, still own it but I can't find the charger so it's useless.

I also had a blue DSi, which I bought about a year after release; I was at summer camp, perfectly content with my DS Lite, even though I'd heard of the DSi, but then I saw some kids playing theirs' and they were using the recording feature and taking pictures. I thought, "omg I need one!" and got it for my birthday a few weeks later. I used the hell out of the recording and camera features. It was so fun for child me to record videos of me talking or singing and then playing them back for some reason. And this was before the iPhone was big so I didn't have one (I was too young anyway), so I was used to using digi-cameras for taking pictures, which were just a hassle. So the camera was revolutionary to me, I could just pull it out and take a (low-quality) picture. I was floored.

About six months after I'd gotten my 3DS, so in the summer of 2012, we had a foster brother. The two of us loved playing Mario Kart, ACWW, and this game called MySims Agents together on my 3DS and DSi, which he used. His old foster family in Kansas decided to adopt him, so when he went to go live with them and I knew I would probably never see him again (I haven't), I gave him my DSi and those games. I hope he enjoyed them.

Long ramble, haha sorry.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 6, 2017)

First 3DS I got was a New 3DS XL.


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 6, 2017)

It all started with the DS fat. I've used that thing for a couple of years and for a LOT of hours. I remember the bottom screen was all scratched up from playing that much. Mostly Nintendogs and Wild World. Then I bought the ds light. I didn't own the dsi because it seemed redundant and I didn't had the money as a kid. When New Leaf was announced waaaay back I pre-ordered a 3ds. Then I upgraded to the pink 3dsXL. I sold that two years ago and this year I bought the 2ds with New Leaf again. 

Waiting for the 2dsXL to release. I really prefer the 2ds over the 3ds, I never play with the 3d effects on anyway.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 6, 2017)

I used to have a NDS lite, but it uh, bit the dust lol
the top screen has dead pixels everywhere, the touch screen is non-responsive, the d-pad is sketchy, the l-trigger doesn't work... rip

I also have a fully working gameboy advance sp and gameboy color but those are different lol


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 7, 2017)

I still have the blue DSi I bought years ago. I occasionally go back to it and replay the first three Ace Attorney games and maybe once in a while visit my old Harvest Moon save file.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 12, 2017)

blue lite


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2017)

Never owned the OG model, first DS was a Lite. I also have a small DSi.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a black and purple DSLite that I still occasionally play when I have time, but my R4 is died a few days back so I haven't gone on ever since!


----------



## kayleee (Jun 16, 2017)

Yup, had the original silver one when it first came out. Then I had a pink DS lite. I never had the DSi


----------



## moonphyx (Jun 16, 2017)

I had the original red one, the pastel pink lite one (not metallic pink), and a white dsi cx


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 16, 2017)

I had two DSi XL systems.  I need the bigger screens to avoid eye strain. -_-


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 16, 2017)

I owned several models of the DS before getting a 3DS


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes, I had the lite in pink. Mine never broke all that often but my sisters would, luckily at the time you were able to send it back to Nintendo so they could repair it for free. I also had warranty on it within the first two years, so I could always exchange it for another DS lite if it was broken or get it repaired. I still have it to this day.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 16, 2017)

I've owned a few pre-owned DSs - no problems ever. Great sturdy units.

Less than a year ago I bought a pre-owned DS to play Wild World. I was amazed at how the hardware was in such great shape.


----------



## karixia (Jun 16, 2017)

Have an original DS in silver, so clunky looking at it now..
I also have a shiny pink DS lite + a blue DS lite


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

I think I used to have the original, and then later got the DSi, in teal color.


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes I have an original DS. Still works fine.

Threads like this make me feel old...


----------



## gudetamae (Jun 17, 2017)

I own a black NDS Lite which I thought was big that time but now when I put it side-by-side with the new 3DS it looks like a smol bean. Had really great memories with that DS.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Jun 17, 2017)

I have the Guitar Hero Nintendo DSi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tae said:


> Yes I have an original DS. Still works fine.
> 
> Threads like this make me feel old...



Bro... I have the original Game Boy and SNES... talk about old xD


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 17, 2017)

A pink DS lite and a midnight blue DSi XL.
Bought DS lite solely for Pokemon Pearl, then I accidentally dropped it down a flight of stairs (it functioned still but the upper screen would go black sometimes and it wouldn't click in place anymore). I then got a DSi XL a couple of years later, but the screen's scratched as **** bc I lost my stylus and kept on using 0/10 stylus-replacements like pencils and ballpens.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 17, 2017)

My friend had separated parents and so they wouldn't even contact each other about what they were getting her for holidays, so she got two blue DSi's so whenever I would come over I would get to play on it, I remember playing Nintendogs on it and how we mostly just sat on the chat things drawing pictures and making "emojiis" with symbols.


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2017)

I have the original silver DS and a black DS lite.


----------



## BeanScribbles (Jun 21, 2017)

White ds light and black dsi


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 22, 2017)

Pink ds lite, blue dsi xl!


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 27, 2017)

My first ds was a crimson black ds lite model. I got it really cheap because it had a broken hinge. I absolutely loved it, eventually replaced it with a black 3ds original.


----------



## candxur (Jun 27, 2017)

I still have my (working) gameboy colour, gameboy advance sp, OG ds (it's kinda faulty but does work), dsi (I think it shuts down whenever I fold it over but other than that it works, and now I have the origional 3ds and am planning on getting the new 2ds xl


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jun 27, 2017)

i had the original one in pink as did both of my sisters. we barely had any games though. i kinda miss that little feature where you could send a sketch you made to a ds near you. we would use that all the time.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 28, 2017)

I had a black ds lite, it works 100%fine actually.
Or it did. I gave to my little sister and she's dropped it a few times so it gliches every now and then lol.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jul 1, 2017)

Ohhhhhhh I wish it was a 3dsxl. just a Ds with some game . They sell DS, 3ds(xl) with games in and on it where I live, you can get a 2 or 3ds with a physical game in it plus Digital Downloads on it. They sell ipads like that to LOLZ what a (seal) bargan. Once I got a GBA with F-ZERO in it gotta love these merchs


----------



## forestyne (Jul 1, 2017)

first DS was a white one, then i had a red one and then had a pink one. i think the red one was my mum's tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

DID ANYONE ELSE CHANGE THE BIRTHDAY ON THE DS/DATE TO YOUR BIRTHDAY JUST TO HEAR THE HIGH PICHED BOOT SOUND, THEN GO INTO PICTOCHAT AND SEE THE COLOURFUL HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREETING LMAO i was a sad child.


----------



## frio hur (Jul 1, 2017)

i have a used black ds lite and a used black/blue 2ds


----------



## zeoli (Jul 2, 2017)

I had an original blue ds, then I received a crimson/black ds lite for my birthday the year it came out, then I got a black dsi later on.
I don't own any of these anymore though.


----------



## Soraru (Jul 5, 2017)

i had a lemonade pink ds lite, and a blue dsi


----------



## daughterofdawn (Jul 6, 2017)

I had a DSi before it was stolen along with my Pokemon games (stupid robbers) and then got an XL and soon after that a 3DS. Years and years later my 3DS broke and so I got a HHD 3DS XL in a game pack. I've gone through a lot haha but I loved every one of them!


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2017)

i first had a grey DS, and then a pink DSi.

i don't have either of them anymore


----------

